# Haunted Restaraunt



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

After recently visting New York's Jekyll and Hyde Club, I have been considering doing something similar for a night at an actual restaraunt (If your not familiar with it, its basically a year round haunted themed restaurant). Does anyone have expirience with doing something like this? Have any idea's for some cool stuff to do for entertainment? At Jekyll and Hyde club, they had live actors coming around that talked to each table (this is do-able), animatronics such as a band, talking sphinx and werewolve, etc. (Don't have enough time for this I don't think). Let me know what you think of the idea, and if you have possible suggestions. 

Thanks, Mike


----------

